# Getting to know the new Behmor



## 28653

Thought I jump into the frying pan with my early roasting experiences on the new Behmor. Slowly finding my path through the control buttons and hopefully not burning too many beans anymore. Today I ventured into my cabin, despite the 4C temps outside for 2x 250 gr roasts. Both central American, SHG I believe (bought from coffee compass' clearance, hence no more details given). The Costa Rican I've roasted previously, my lighter roast tastes a bit underwhelming and certainly not great as a cappuccino, my dark version would give Starbucks some credit perhaps. Todays roast looks right in the ballpark by colour at least.

2' preheat, 2' drying P3, P5 until just before 1C, then toggling with some air and lower temps 2' just into 2C and getting the drum out after 1' cooling with fast external cooling. Yield 82%.

The second roast was a Nicaraguan Matagalpa (entirely new to me), and I tried to more or less repeat the above. From 1C to 2C was just over 2', total time was 2' less than the previous, as I did a back to back roast. The bean colour again even, but a bit lighter. Yield 85%.

The bean surface more pitted with fine colour variation and more similar to my Guatemalan honey processed ones, so I wonder if these were as well honey processed. Bean size also similar. Does anyone have a better educated guess?

1st. Photo shows todays Costa Rican in the center, compared with my previous lighter and darker one (now a very oily roast - no extra points for spotting it).









2. Photo shows todays Nicaraguan on the left , with 2 earlier Guatemalan center and right (oily one again down to experience).









Final photos show my dust extractor suction pipe, the diameter fits perfectly over the colander foot. Cools this bean amount rapidly. Bit improvised for the moment but I haven't spilled any beans yet !

















Looking forward to sampling today's beans and your comments, cheers.


----------



## Rincewind

Looks like you're having fun; which is good.

TBH i didn't know about this model...i had seen the name bandied about; just never searched for until a few moments ago....for a split second i thought it was a microwave oven 😂 ....i shall go a YT hunting...more homework; it's all good though.


----------



## Rincewind

oooow this little snippet caught my attention :-

"Patented smoke suppression technology for *indoor* roasting"


----------



## 28653

I think the smoke suppression kind of works, unless you do darker roasts and of course open the door before you start the cooling program. So I decided right from the beginning to use it in my outside cabin, and I'm glad I did as a few roasts did 'run away' from me.

And yes, certainly having fun. The microwave casing was at first a reason why I was more interested in the Gene, and I read, YT looked at both as much as I could. At first the confusing control panel was off putting as well. But the potentially larger capacity drum, slightly cheaper price and support videos helped me decide (after I missed out on an Ebay Gene). So call it a coin toss ☺.


----------



## MediumRoastSteam

SteveBRS said:


> Looking forward to sampling today's beans and your comments, cheers.


 I think cupping is fine, or V60, etc. But for espresso, you'll find they peak in taste after a good week resting, at least they was the case with the Gene Cafe. I found that, if I had an espresso with roasted beans after cooling down, even a day later, I found they had an earthy, grassy flavour to them which disappeared after a week resting. But maybe the Behmor is different. Do let us know though, I'm enjoying your posts, they are very informative.


----------



## 28653

Thanks, yes, so far I have resisted an early extraction. From 6 days resting onwards, and my small initial 100gr samples are just enough after some hit and misses with dialing in.

My 3rd. Costa Rican medium roast from 13.1. is actually tasting quite good now as a cappuccino. I have done my first cupping ever with my Guatemalas, but maybe my samples were all too similar for a tasting novice like me.

Photos of the Costa Rican here.


----------



## 28653

Espresso extraction 18gr in, 36 out.


----------



## MediumRoastSteam

So @SteveBRS - The important part: Given your very short experience thus far - how do you rate your roasts? Do you like it or are they underwhelming? And if you compare to coffee you had from the professionals, how does that fare?


----------



## 28653

@MediumRoastSteam I'm afraid I have to sit on the fence with this. I like this roaster, it suits my hands-on style, just like my HX espresso machine. I'm starting to enjoy my roasts, but no doubt I will experience some failures too. But these small batches are unlikely to match the consistency by good professional roasters. As the Behmor has not (yet) got a way to be programmable, to repeat a successful roast will depend on the operator, and the important variables (whatever they maybe) should be reasonably similar. I'm happy with this approach and the surprises this brings with it sometimes, just as I'm happy with it when cooking in the kitchen, or making my bread. Maybe I will change my opinion in the future, but that is hopefully many kg of green beans away ☺


----------



## GUY C-P

@SteveBRS Maybe i missed this but have you used a roaster prior to the new Behmor?

I also wonder if you have tried going to full power during the drying phase and wondered what your results where.

I have just received my Behmor today and went in on PH for 2" then P5-FC, P3 - 3" (end) Whole roast took 14 mins with 300g of SHB from Tanzania. Roast was slightly darker than i would like but i think the cooling had an impact as i went 2 mins before opening the door and cooling externally.


----------



## 28653

@GUY C-P prior roaster use? popcorn maker and heat gun 'dog' bowl - fun and half decent -sometimes quite smokey results. What have you used prior getting the bug?
What was your final roast weight from your Tanzanian beans ?
I'm trying various manual modes, so far always with 250gr green beans, two roasts each weekend - resting 1 week-ish for espresso, cappuccino use over the following week.
All beans have been high growth,so far, so likely needing higher heat input at P4 or P5.
Last weekend with both Rwandan bourbon and Nicaraguan Matagalpa , after my usual preheating for about 90 - 120'', I did 3' minute drying of the greens at P3, then P4 until beginning of 1C, P2/3 for 2' , drop and into manual cooling. yield was 85% and 84%.
Roasts looked good and even, city+ I'd say. Final test will be in the cup, and if I have hit the sweet spot it will be fun trying to recreate the roast!
Cheers, Steve


----------



## 28653

Hi @GUY C-P, just figured out the correct tag system . See my reply above. Have you done any more roasts yet?


----------



## Achrys

Just took the plunge after being a long-time popcorn machine roaster.

I didn't have many issues with what I roasted via the modified popcorn machine - I do love a challenge, and I had a routine down to a 't'. However, my biggest grumbles were setting it up in the garage (moving stuff about as there's not much space), having to do 3 or 4 back-to-backs, and then smoke it creates, I'd have to leave the garage door slightly open, and the back door too to create a through-draft (Otherwise it lasts for a couple of days at least!). Not practical on current frosty days (ambient temp too low), and generally not much wind, too much rain, possible cats coming in - AND my wife complaining about me smelling of 'stinky smoke'.

So, I'm looking forward to roasting in the kitchen over the winter with the extractor on - and then in the garage when it warms up a little more. I'll still probably get a small bathroom fan, and extract the air out into the garden, as I'm sure there'll be some smoke - especially with all that I'm reading about ejecting the beans for manual cooling... hmm... lets see! Really intrigued as to what it'll be like.

Thanks to this forum for sending me down this rabbit hole.... lol

Watch this space...


----------



## Achrys

I think a home-made cooling tray is defo on the cards. A 13min cool down cycle on 100g just isn't quick enough. I used to use a chip frying basket and a hairdryer (on cold) and achieved a cool-down in less than 1min.

Having said that - excited to get my very first roast: 100g Costa Rican (San Rafael) - 30sec into 1C and then cooled down (door opened for 1min in cooling period to aid the process). 85g yield.

really appreciate the above advice and journey notes you've made. Thank you.


----------



## 28653

Hi @Achrys congratulations.
I'm sure you will have fun with your new roaster and results. Your yield - 85%, is pretty much what I am getting as well from my last few roasts.
And yes, cold hairdryer, heat gun? would work for cooling, but for smallish amounts, maybe up to 300gr ish pouring from one steel colander to another should work as well.
Though it's easy to lose some smaller beans (peaberries) in the larger upper holes on (my) colander...
Maybe you will let us know about your ongoing journey with the roaster and different beans?
I'm enjoying my new coffee journey by being able to sample more different roasts over a few weeks than I used to (always buying 1kg bags), and now attempting to more or less reproducing those roasts I particularly enjoyed on my machine.
Cheers, Steve


----------



## Achrys

Thanks @SteveBRS - I'll defo keep adding to this and sharing. 
Today I went with my least favourite of the greens I've currently got (although still enjoy them), and found that the evenness the Behmor produced looked so much better than all the popcorn machine roasts I've done previous. 
Due to impatience, I used to rest beans for 2 days before dialling in - but also found it sometimes needed another tweak or two over the following couple of days. I've got a Super Jolly Electric - so it's not geared for single dosing, but I've got my tricks which help gets most out. 
How long are you resting these roasts before extracting?

Said to myself 'kitchen roasts in the cold weather' and 'garage in the warmer months'. I need to work out a way of 'chaff catching If I'm to continue opening the door just before cooling... or I may get in trouble 🤣 but the Dyson handheld does a great job or sucking up all the chaff around the door/seals/edges before removal of tray/cage.

thanks Alex


----------



## 28653

Hi again, so far I've resisted the urge to sample my roasts too early, but I rarely venture beyond my espresso machines with other extraction methods, which are ok with fresher beans. So from about 6 days onwards.

As my present 400gr+ roast yields are good for a week, the new roasts have time to degass. That means I drink it from day 6 to 15 ish...and yes, redialing is needed here as well on my old reconditioned San Remo grinder, more or less like a Mazzer, 64mm flat disc.

I also single dose, brush out the grind and it's never worse than +-0.5 gr. My first 100gr roasts were sometimes frustrating, as they just leave 2 or maybe 3 decent shots to enjoy, but a useful learning curve.

So once I got used to the roaster I decided to roast a -for me -more reasonable amount. If you do cupping, and are able to repeat roasts, then small roasts are great (and 250gr is still smallish of course).

Once I get a larger amount of the same greens beyond my various 1 kg bags from Coffee Compass, and some interesting 200gr trial packs from Lalico coffee (to be started soon) I will see how the Behmor does for me with 400/450 roasts, having read it might not be that great for darker roasts, so perhaps 350/330gr will be better.

With 1kg bags of greens I like to break them up into even roast sizes, rather than being left with smallish remains (or one does unrepeatable mystery blends with those 😄).

Agreed, the roast eveness of the Behmor appears to be great, beans also looking evenly coloured inside.

Have you used any of the automatic programs or gone into manual mode (latter for me)? And yes, some chaff will fly out...the perils of our hobbies 🥴 Enjoy your coffees, Steve


----------



## Achrys

SteveBRS said:


> With 1kg bags of greens I like to break them up into even roast sizes, rather than being left with smallish remains (or one does unrepeatable mystery blends with those 😄).


 Defo a good idea to divide the 1kg bags up - otherwise you do get the 'lucky dip' roast mix... for friends and family 😂😂

No cupping for me, I'd be terrible at that - although I can usually tell in the evening what the dog had for lunch. 😷

So far I've only used the P1 program. My thoughts were 'This will be the worst I get from it', so it can only get better from there on once I start controlling the roast more against the chosen bean. I need to start some more serious logging for this to be a success - then I can start experimenting more, and at the same time, resort to 'old favourites' very easily (if I roast in the kitchen with the same ambient temp).

I'm also using the San Rafael as a guinea pig for polishing up my process - so again, what I get out of this can only get better. I've already worked out that having big hands doesn't help when working with the fiddly drum, and after preheating I don't want to let out a lot of heat. And also 'chaff management' on the go, as opposed to post clear up.

so many considerations when you start out...!

😁


----------



## MediumRoastSteam

Question for the owners: What do you use to clean the roaster periodically? "Simple Green" is advised, but it's not something commonly sourced in the UK. Any alternatives?


----------



## Achrys

MediumRoastSteam said:


> Question for the owners: What do you use to clean the roaster periodically? "Simple Green" is advised, but it's not something commonly sourced in the UK. Any alternatives?


 I vacuum out the chaff, and then just wipe it down with a damp cloth (before and) after each roast - keeping away from the two elements at the back. Takes seconds. But I've only owned it a couple of days, so ask me in 6 weeks lol!

I saw the mention of that Green Stuff - was going to google the equivalent - as I'm assuming it'll look like the inside of my popcorn machine - which never got cleaned...

Just looked it up: https://www.simplegreen.co.uk/ (Looks like that bottle will last me a lifetime! (May be good for cleaning the grinder chamber etc?)


----------



## MediumRoastSteam

Achrys said:


> I vacuum out the chaff, and then just wipe it down with a damp cloth (before and) after each roast - keeping away from the two elements at the back. Takes seconds. But I've only owned it a couple of days, so ask me in 6 weeks lol!
> 
> I saw the mention of that Green Stuff - was going to google the equivalent - as I'm assuming it'll look like the inside of my popcorn machine - which never got cleaned...
> 
> Just looked it up: https://www.simplegreen.co.uk/ (Looks like that bottle will last me a lifetime! (May be good for cleaning the grinder chamber etc?)


 I wouldn't put that in my grinder! But that's up to you! 

As for the roaster, it will get oily in their pretty quickly, you'll see. Even the glass eventually will start darkening.

I had a look at that site you refer to, and yes, seems like a bottle will last a long time, and apparently it's also useful for many things around the house.


----------



## Achrys

MediumRoastSteam said:


> I wouldn't put that in my grinder! But that's up to you!
> 
> As for the roaster, it will get oily in their pretty quickly, you'll see. Even the glass eventually will start darkening.
> 
> I had a look at that site you refer to, and yes, seems like a bottle will last a long time, and apparently it's also useful for many things around the house.


 Lol, yeah - will need to season the grinder again if I did that! 😆


----------



## 28653

Re. Behmor cleaning, I found "VORTEX APC Citrus Concentrate All Purpose Cleaner Degreaser" on fleabay.

Light spray, leave 1 minute, wipe off with kitchen paper. Seems to do the trick, also great on bathroom tile grouting.

A short 100gr auto program to burn off after drying and a cooling with the door open.


----------



## Mart1512

I recently upgraded from the original Behmor 1600 to the 2200SR+ and am very happy with the roasters, the main reason I went with a new model is how robust I think it is, I had an accident about 5/6 years ago with the original, it was stored on the top of our fridge freezer and with a pair of dodgy hands it slipped and fell onto the floor, it looks a bit worse for wear but still works and has done since I dropped it.


----------



## 28653

That's one survival story 🙂 . Just out of interest, what's the maximum weight of beans you - or anyone else using the Behmor - manage to roast evenly ? Obviously, it might also be bean origin/processing dependent. I am still fairly happy to do 2 consecutive 250gr roasts for our weekly use, and those turn out well.
But any info re. 400gr or 450 gr roasts would be welcome. Or has anyone been brave enough to go even higher?


----------



## Mart1512

SteveBRS said:


> That's one survival story 🙂 . Just out of interest, what's the maximum weight of beans you - or anyone else using the Behmor - manage to roast evenly ? Obviously, it might also be bean origin/processing dependent. I am still fairly happy to do 2 consecutive 250gr roasts for our weekly use, and those turn out well.
> But any info re. 400gr or 450 gr roasts would be welcome. Or has anyone been brave enough to go even higher?


 I was amazed quite frankly, I have always roasted 200g mainly as that's the perfect amount for us to use, that's 200g x 2 different types of bean. Sometimes 100g when we run out of green beans. I did try 450g with the old machine but wasn't as happy with the roast as the 200g was better, but I never put any real effort into getting a 450g roast right.


----------



## Achrys

200g seems to be a good amount for me too. I'm the only one who drinks it in this house, so if I roast any more it'd hang around too long. I'm just resting some Yirgacheffe at the minute - can't wait to try it. All previous were in my popcorn roaster, so nowhere near as good as commercial roasts (but I was happy'ish). So I'm hoping this will sit in-between and be really tasty.


----------



## RDC8

When I was roasting on a Behmor 1600 I was doing 200gm every 3-4 days. (two if us in the house drinking coffee, but out at work mon-fri!). I switched it up to 300gm without too much difficulty.


----------

